# setback with .45



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

Is setback a significant problem in .45 caliber ? I'm thinking about it being a low pressure round.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It can be a problem in any centerfire handgun caliber. Some handguns will handle "riding the slide" quite well to chamber a round multiple times. Glock is one of these. Kahr's are not. By riding the slide forward in a controlled fashion, you minimize bullet setback since the bullet is not ramming the feeding ramp hard. Even so, it is wise to carefully check your cartridges when reusing them (as in dry fire and then reloading).


----------



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> It can be a problem in any centerfire handgun caliber. Some handguns will handle "riding the slide" quite well to chamber a round multiple times. Glock is one of these. Kahr's are not. By riding the slide forward in a controlled fashion, you minimize bullet setback since the bullet is not ramming the feeding ramp hard. Even so, it is wise to carefully check your cartridges when reusing them (as in dry fire and then reloading).


Thanks for the info.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Occasionally I'll check them with a dial caliper. Hornady has a cannelure on their "Critical Defense/Duty" line of ammunition that makes it easy to check by looking at the case mouth and the depth that the cannelure rides in it. You can easily compare it with unfired/never cycled ammunition. The cannelure and case crimp generally prevents the bullet from becoming too deeply seated. One of the reasons that I usually only buy that brand/type of ammunition.


----------

